# Warranty Extension Notice for Left Cylinder Head 2011-2012 Routan



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Just throwing this out here in case anyone with 2011-2012 Routan's may have moved and did not receive the notice.


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

We have a '12 Routan but have not received any similar notice (we haven't moved since buying it). I wonder whether this applies only to vehicles manufactured during a certain time period, rather than to all '11 and '12 Routans.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

thanks for sharing, I got mine in the mail too.


----------



## jonh2005 (Dec 31, 2019)

can i have it


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

jonh2005 said:


> can i have it


yep, i'll try to get it. I no longer use photobucket but i can grab a copy of the letter and attach it using another service. Will try to do it tonight.


----------

